# My tortoise has a slightly runny nose. Is it sick? Advice needed



## Bryce_and_Trix (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am concerned that my tortoise Trix might be sick. They are a baby Sulcata, about 7 months old. I've had them for a couple months, and in the last few days they have developed a very slight runny nose. There isn't much discharge, just enough to occasionally form a small bubble. Trix has also been making some odd noises and repeatedly opening their mouth every now and then. The sound they make is like a mix between a frog's croak and a cricket's chirp. They are still eating and pooping. They still explore and when I take them outside, but they are not eating as much when they are in their cage. The spot under their light is about 95 degrees F, and they seem to be spending a *ton* of time under it, which is also concerning me. I really love Trix, and I want the best for them. I am planning to take them to the vet, but I decided to post here first. Any advise would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
-Bryce


----------



## dmmj (Oct 17, 2015)

a runny nose by itself wouldn't be a big concern it can happen. But the runny nosewith the chirping or squeaking and the open mouth breathing now that sounds bad I would advice a vet visit as soon as possible. keep them warm what's the overall temperature in the habitat do you have more than one? you keep saying them is there more than one?


----------



## Bryce_and_Trix (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you for the advice. I will be taking it to the vet. I only have one tortoise. I only used "Them" pronouns because I couldn't think of any other genderless pronouns.


----------



## Bryce_and_Trix (Oct 17, 2015)

I have a few other questions if anyone is willing to answer them: What do you think is the matter? Is it a lung infection? if so, what might caused it? I thought that Sulcatas typically didn't have trouble with lung infections. Would any veterinary clinic have someone on hand who would know how to treat this? Should I find somewhere more specialized?

Thanks again for any information or advice!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 17, 2015)

respiratory infections are caused by a bacteria and cold wet conditions. what are your tortoises overall temperature throughout the entire enclosure day and night? any tortoisereally can get one.plus it doesn't take very long for. 1.2 develop.any decent competent vet should be able to handle a respiratory infection. whatever you do don't let them give him a vitamin injection no matter what they say don't let it happen those are often overdosed and dangerous


----------



## Bryce_and_Trix (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks again for the reply! I tried to bring Trix in to the vet today, but they are closed on Sundays. Is there any thing I can do at home to help my little tort?


----------



## wellington (Oct 18, 2015)

Bryce_and_Trix said:


> Thanks again for the reply! I tried to bring Trix in to the vet today, but they are closed on Sundays. Is there any thing I can do at home to help my little tort?


Keep the basking spot as is, but raise the temp for the rest of the enclosure to 85 day and night while sick.

On any normal day, when it's not sick, the temp should be 80 all over day and night, except the basking spot. These temps are with a humidity of 80% also. If you haven't please read Toms threads below in my post. Good luck at the vet, hope all goes well.


----------



## Bryce_and_Trix (Oct 18, 2015)

Right now the basking spot is 100°f, and the rest is about 85°f, so I'm glad to hear that is correct. The enclosure used to drop to mid or low 70s at night, but I added a space heater to the room after reading Tom's post a while ago. Maybe this all started before I started using the space heater. I'll take Trix unto the vet tomorrow. Hopefully it'll be okay.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 18, 2015)

Bryce_and_Trix said:


> Thank you for the advice. I will be taking it to the vet. I only have one tortoise. I only used "Them" pronouns because I couldn't think of any other genderless pronouns.



We usually use the generic "he/him" for un-sexed babies.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

Keep the habitat overall warm, about 80-85F degrees. Cover or partially cover it to keep the cooler air from the house out. Soak the baby daily in warm water for about 15 or 20 minutes.


----------



## Bryce_and_Trix (Oct 18, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> We usually use the generic "he/him" for un-sexed babies.


Thank you for clearing that up. I will try to use those in the future when posting here.


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2015)

Respiratory infections are usually cause by low night temps.

If you do not have some sort of night heat, then you need something ASAP. The temperature should not drop below 85-90 until two weeks after symptoms stop. A space heater is not the ideal solution. How warm is the room over night with the space heater running?


----------



## Bryce_and_Trix (Oct 20, 2015)

I have been checking night timps, and I haven't seen anything lower than 81° ambient, and a little warmer under his log hide. I have a small heater pad under his hide, but it's not very powerful.

Out of curiosity, why is a space heater a poor solution?


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2015)

Bryce_and_Trix said:


> Out of curiosity, why is a space heater a poor solution?



"Less than ideal". Not poor.

Heating, or attempting to heat an entire room is wasteful and not usually very effective. Space heaters also do not have precise controls and so have a wide range between on and off. As much s 25-30 degrees in some cases. They also tend to really dry things out too. If you have a space heater that is successfully heating and entire room into the low 80 day and night and your enclosure is the right temp and not fluctuating all over the place, then they can work. They just usually don't work for our needs, where a CHE set on a thermostat usually does work.


----------



## Bryce_and_Trix (Oct 21, 2015)

Tom said:


> "Less than ideal". Not poor.
> 
> Heating, or attempting to heat an entire room is wasteful and not usually very effective. Space heaters also do not have precise controls and so have a wide range between on and off. As much s 25-30 degrees in some cases. They also tend to really dry things out too. If you have a space heater that is successfully heating and entire room into the low 80 day and night and your enclosure is the right temp and not fluctuating all over the place, then they can work. They just usually don't work for our needs, where a CHE set on a thermostat usually does work.


Thank you for your clear responce. It probably helps that the tortoise's room is very small (about 10' by 10').

The vet prescribed injectable antibiotics. 2ml, once every 3 days. I hope it works well!


----------

